# Catfish farm in the Dallas Area



## Teamjudd (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey guys,

I would like to take the inlaws to catch a few quick fish. There not big fisherman but would like to do more catching than fishing. Are there any fishing farms still located within a couple of hours of Dallas. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jim0149 (Jan 7, 2006)

There is a catfish farm on Lawson Rd. Lawson runs N & S between IH-20 and Hwy. 80 on the east side of Dallas. I don't know the name of the place and have never fished there, but see folks fishing all the time. The farm is just north of the Devils Bowl Speedway and Gibson Outpost Shooting Range. Good Luck.
Jim


----------

